
What is GitOps and why you should know about it - briansack35
https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/02/what-is-gitops-and-why-you-should-know-about-it/
======
mameshini
Great article, explains why Git can be used as the primary tool for interface
between developers and infrastructure.

------
h668
Git is the bridge between development and production.

------
shawnmau
Great article, love the design!

